# Which lesson barn would you choose?



## boatagor (Jun 27, 2017)

I've been taking some beginner riding lessons at 2 different barns. I have to decide after this week which one to stick with and I'm having a hard time. Hope getting some outside opinions will make it easier!

Barn 1: Therapeutic riding center that offers beginner lessons. They don't really offer anything past that. 10 minutes away from home. I really like the horses. They are responsive and don't feel dull like you'd expect from a lesson horse. My main reason for taking lessons is to build confidence and have a better skillset for riding my own gelding, and I feel like this place will probably help with that. (Sometimes I get a wild hair and think I may want to show eventually, but I usually change my mind.) The instructors are nice, and there are always volunteers around if I have questions. They have a very nice indoor arena. The lessons are at a good time where I don't have to leave work early or anything. Major downsides are that it's a group lesson, so there's not much individual instruction (actually not a ton of instruction at all), they require you to pay upfront for their 10 week long sessions, and they really have no cancellation/reschedule policy. I work full time, have 3 kids in different activities, and my husband travels at work, so I really need more flexibility.

Barn 2: This place is more of a training barn. It's owned by an upper level eventer. I'm currently taking lessons with their beginner trainer, but eventually would move up to the owner. I really like the instructor. I leave the lessons feeling like I've really improved in my riding, and I can FEEL that I'm working my muscles. I don't necessarily like the lesson horses. The first lesson I literally couldn't even get him to walk. I am only one of two adult "beginners" taking lessons there, so he's mostly a lead line horse for small kids and doesn't seem thrilled to be actually working. There's another lesson horse who has been lame, so I haven't tried him yet. I feel like I'm learning more there, because of the better instruction and the more difficult horse. The downsides are they only have an outdoor arena, and I would have to leave work early to make the latest lesson time (which isn't a big deal at all because I work from home and my job is very flexible but I do feel guilty). I think the lessons are slightly more expensive, but they're very flexible with rescheduling or cancellations. This one's 20 minutes from my house. It's also a boarding barn, and I do think I eventually want to move my gelding somewhere that I could do lessons on him again, so that's a major positive. 

Tomorrow is my last lesson in the current session for Barn 1, so I'll have to decide what to do before next week. Any opinions?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

For me....barn #3 needs found.

Unless you fit the criteria of riding at a therapeutic riding center, then you are stagnating in progression suited & geared to the disabled rider... That is what you are challenging yourself with at this facility..
Sure they will take your money, but with the clientele and only in a group lesson structure I think you will be held back in a short time riding their. 

Barn #2 bothers me in how you describe the lesson horses of dull and lame....
You need a barn that has horses to learn on, move-up in degree of intensity challenging you and your abilities on a mount that _can_ do but will not do unless you ask properly...called school-masters.
The horses may seem "dull" if your skills are not what they need to be, or they really could be dull for many reasons.
The fact you said one is lame....coming from a barn owner who is a upper level eventer sounds these could possibly be her mounts that fell-apart and were retired. Now they earn their keep giving lessons.
The better instruction so you feel you accomplish more is what I would have great interest in.
Downside is winter is approaching unless you live in the south where it is prime riding time to ride outdoors that indoor is a attractive idea to ride through the winter but you won't gain much in that therapy environment I fear.

You mention you own and would consider boarding so lessons could happen on your horse again so progress is for the "team" approach....
That would be more what I would search for....
Access to year-round riding capability with either a indoor, or a outdoor lit ring with all-season footing and good instruction.
Till you get some answers from barn #2 on the horse status I am hesitant, but to board your own their and benefit from in-house instruction is intriguing.
To ride at the therapeutic center if you are really nervous or timid, then it works but it isn't going to magically transfer to your horse and you...you need to lesson on and with your horse imo to work through the problems you are having.

No barn #3 to choose from?
A combo of both these places?
Boarding, lessons with/on quality animals and several of them to ride at your current level or progress further, a facility to meet your needs since short days and longer nights are fast approaching...

You're spending a lot of $ and should feel you are getting a lot more in return than a nice comfortable horsey ride in that group setting. The second barn at least seems to challenge your ability and you work to learn...the rest, sorry I am not impressed with what either offer to and for you. 

_You sure this is all that is in the area to ride at, lesson at and board at?
Have you mentioned to your farrier or vet by chance? _
Those professionals often know of facilities many have no idea exist.
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## boatagor (Jun 27, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> For me....barn #3 needs found.
> 
> Unless you fit the criteria of riding at a therapeutic riding center, then you are stagnating in progression suited & geared to the disabled rider... That is what you are challenging yourself with at this facility..
> Sure they will take your money, but with the clientele and only in a group lesson structure I think you will be held back in a short time riding their.
> ...


The lame horse at barn 2 had an abscess, I believe. The barn is impeccably clean and the horses are very well taken care of. The school horses are older geldings, but they're very fit and obviously loved. I've actually talked with the owner there about board and training/lessons on my gelding but unfortunately, it's prohibitively expensive. 

I've asked around at other places and they either don't have school horses, won't work with my gelding (he's gaited and I'm wanting dressage lessons and training for him), or they're too far away. We just moved to the middle of nowhere.


----------



## boatagor (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh also, my farrier recommended the therapeutic place and the vet we were using doesn't service our new area, so I'll have to find a new one when he's due for shots and everything.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Maybe giving a state and regional area will get a member here with some leads of places you have not yet discovered.
A vet who services your area is a must to me to meet and feel confident in what the person offers in care and expertise as routine before a emergent need should arrive and you have no one...

It sounds like you have used some resources and done a bit of digging for information that makes more sense than how I read your first post to be.
How about asking at your local feed store or local small animal vet as animal lovers and equestrians often cross paths and know of each other...more leads to possible check into.

I found that when I worked in the horse field there was a lot more around than many had any idea of...
The fact there is a facility in the area of the caliber of what you reference tells me there is more than you know about in the vicinity. Upper level eventers need to compete and not always haul hours away to do so....
Circuit shows come from area barns their riders live nearby to ride and compete out of _and then_ move onto a higher degree of instruction and competition...the places are around, you just need to look for them differently I bet.

A bit more information shared though may give you a return of good leads to investigate.
🐴...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think barn #2 is a better choice. You need that flexibility, and that will be an issue for years ahead. 
If you are not there to soccialize, you don't need group lessons. 
If teacher is more knowledgeable, go with that.
don't judge that barn by the one horse you've ridden only. there may be better horses coming up.
maybe you can trailer your gelding in to ride for a lesson.
dressage on a gaited horse? not impossible. but, it sounds like you really want better horsemanship skills. for that, wouldn't an individual class with a flexible teacher be a better route?


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I also agree with barn #2. Lessons that leave you feeling a sense of improvement after each lesson are priceless.

If you aren't learning much at barn #1, let's not call those lessons, let's call those paid rides - right now you are paying to ride a well-trained horse in a group-setting. Barn #2 is much more valuable for your riding future, especially if you are making connections with trainers and other horse people in the area (especially if you intend on showing ever in the future).


----------



## boatagor (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks, everyone! I think posting and hearing everyone's thoughts, and putting the pros and cons down for comparison really helped. I do think I'll continue with barn #2, and I'll try to corner the owner again about boarding and see if we can negotiate a lower lesson/training package that makes it more affordable for me and my gelding.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I say #2 as well. I too think you’ll move up to better horses, but the theory I have is that you will improve. If that is the eventual goal, then I don’t see why you’d stick with a place where you are simply paying to ride.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

OK I hesitated to speak up because I feel like you've kind of already made your decision, and I don't want to lead you to second guess yourself, but...

I think you were having some issues around confidence riding, right? If so, I'd choose barn #1 for now. You can always move to barn #2 once you are more confidence.


----------



## boatagor (Jun 27, 2017)

ACinATX said:


> OK I hesitated to speak up because I feel like you've kind of already made your decision, and I don't want to lead you to second guess yourself, but...
> 
> I think you were having some issues around confidence riding, right? If so, I'd choose barn #1 for now. You can always move to barn #2 once you are more confidence.


Yup, that was one of the original reasons I wanted to do lessons. But I'm finding that I don't lack confidence, except in certain situations. Mainly that would be with my own horse in an uncontrolled environment, although I haven't ridden another horse in that type of situation in a long time so I'm not sure if it's exclusive to him. In an arena, I am not at all lacking confidence, even on my horse. It's outside that gets me nervous, and makes him nervous, too. I think barn #2 may be able to help me with that, because they have miles of trails you can access. The friend that recommended that barn told me the owner is a very talented horse trainer as well as rider and instructor, so she likely can work with both of us on our issues outside of the arena.

I do think my lessons at barn #1 have been helpful! Being a western rider most of my life, I have never learned to post, and now with a gaited horse obviously I can't practice that. It was so hard at barn #2 to practice because I had to have everything perfect, so if I cued for a trot and then was concentrating on posting, the horse wasn't just glued to the rail and I also had to deal with steering, and he would speed up so then I needed to slow him down but keep him at the gait, etc. The horses at barn #1 have been better at staying at the rail, so my posting has improved a ton in just a few lessons since I could concentrate just on that. However, I don't know what else I will be able to get from these lessons. I know everyone moves at their own pace, but a lady in that group has been riding for over a year and has yet to canter. I would likely get bored way before a year just doing walk and trot lessons.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I've basically only ever ridden "Western" and I post anything but the lightest jog and stand sometimes for a long trot. Just a comment, find it interesting that it is taught this way as being normal apparently. But back on topic

If you like barn #1 then time permitting you could think about ways for you to help them out as a way to give back. Those places are excellent therapy for people and a worthy cause for your time. 

For learning barn #2 is probably better if your horse goals line up with what the owner/trainers are doing. You can imagine why a new rider gets horses that aren't going to be too much for them until they prove they can handle more in the beginning. Good luck


----------



## boatagor (Jun 27, 2017)

jgnmoose said:


> I've basically only ever ridden "Western" and I post anything but the lightest jog and stand sometimes for a long trot. Just a comment, find it interesting that it is taught this way as being normal apparently. But back on topic
> 
> If you like barn #1 then time permitting you could think about ways for you to help them out as a way to give back. Those places are excellent therapy for people and a worthy cause for your time.
> 
> For learning barn #2 is probably better if your horse goals line up with what the owner/trainers are doing. You can imagine why a new rider gets horses that aren't going to be too much for them until they prove they can handle more in the beginning. Good luck


I didn't have the best "education" when I was a kid. I never took formal lessons, just got tossed on horses that my friend owned. Her mom was very against posting. I remember once we were trying to teach ourselves and she yelled at us for it. I have no idea why, although I think she was worried it would harm the saddles for some reason? Obviously as they were allowing me to ride their horses for free and paying for me to do shows and things, I wasn't going to argue and just listened to what she told me.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Based on your information, I would go with #2 if it were a "final" choice. But if you feel that #1 will continue to help with your confidence until you are ready to step up a notch, why not barn #1 through the Fall and Winter, then switch to barn #2.


----------

